# I am confused :(



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi. I have 8.1-RC2-p1 version on my system. 8.1-RC1 is newer or older version?
Yes. I know. Sounds silly question but I am confused. I cannot understand witch is the latest version to upgrade my system.


----------



## acheron (Oct 10, 2010)

RC1 is the first Release Candidate, RC2 the second, so RC2 is the "newer", but since 8.1-RELEASE has been released since, you should consider updating your system to 8.1-RELEASE


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok. After 
	
	



```
freebsd-update upgrade -r
```
 what I must write?


----------



## vdvluc (Oct 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Ok. After
> 
> 
> 
> ...



`freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.1-RELEASE`

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/announce.html

Greetings


----------



## Beastie (Oct 10, 2010)

RC stands for release candidate, so RC1 -> RC2 -> RELEASE. The freebsd-update command should be:
`# freebsd-update -r 8.1-RELEASE upgrade`.

Be sure you read the related handbook page, "24.2.3 Major and Minor Upgrades".


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks all of you 
I am doing it now.


----------

